# What kind of beer do you like with a cigar?



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Okay gorillas, let's open a discussion on beer!  

Being in Fort Collins, I have a variety of microbrews, with my favorites being from New Belgium brewery. I particuarly like the 1554 with a cigar. It is beer "beer is fermented at relatively high temperatures using a European lager yeast that imparts a refreshing, zesty acidity." (from the New Belgium site.) I like it because while it is dark, it is flat out smooth, but with a full taste! I have drank it with a variety of cigars, and it always go well with whatever cigar I am enjoying!

:u


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I really can't decide on just one type but I'll narrow it down to a few (It really depends on the smoke too).

1. A good Pils (Pilsner Urquell, Bitburger)
2. Weizen 
3. An english bitter
4. Guinness (Mmmm steak in a can)

"Beer is proof that God loves man"
-Ben Franklin


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> I really can't decide on just one type but I'll narrow it down to a few (It really depends on the smoke too).
> 
> 1. A good Pils (Pilsner Urquell, Bitburger)
> 2. Weizen
> ...


OOOHH!! I'll have a Guinness too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

I tend to love the Belgium Beers, like Chimay and Duvel when I want something rich. I love the cascade hops in Sierra Nevada's Pale Ale and will go for just about anything from Samual Smith.

While I was in Kansas, I ran across a beer called Fat Tire that I enjoyed on an expense account tab that was incredible. Beyond those special beers, I can be found with a Pils Urquell on a hot day or even a nice Lambic when I want a good soda to sip on. 

As you can tell, I am not too picky!


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Lamar said:


> IWhile I was in Kansas, I ran across a beer called Fat Tire that I enjoyed on an expense account tab that was incredible.


Hey Lamar! That Fat Tire is the Fort Collins based New Belgium Brewery's most popular beer! New Belgium puts out excellent beer that sounds right up your alley. I don't know if they distribute to your area, but I would be happy to send you a sampler some time. Just let me know...

:u


----------



## Jaxstraww (May 9, 2004)

Smithwicks and Chimay Red at the pub. Guiness at home. 


My days of Miller Killer are behind me.


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Lamar is dead on, Chimay is very nice as is anything from Samuel Smith (especially the Nut Brown Ale and the Oatmeal Stout).

I also like Guinness, Bass, Kirin, Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Hacker-Pschorr, anything from Ybor Gold, Blue Moon Belguim White, Pilsner Urquell, Kingfisher, the list goes on...

As the great orator Homer once said;
Mmmm, beer.


----------



## God (May 5, 2004)

Cold!!!!!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

KingMeatyHand said:


> Lamar is dead on, Chimay is very nice as is anything from Samuel Smith (especially the Nut Brown Ale and the Oatmeal Stout).
> 
> I also like Guinness, Bass, Kirin, Young's Double Chocolate Stout, Hacker-Pschorr, anything from Ybor Gold, Blue Moon Belguim White, Pilsner Urquell, Kingfisher, the list goes on...
> 
> ...


Nice list here... I must say though The Belgiens make the best beers PERIOD. If you get the chance to go there it is amazing. Each beer has its own glass (they treat their beers like the french do wine). Chimay is good, but is their version of Bud (bad analogy I know). My personal favorite is Brigand.

"Beer is proof that God loves man"
-Ben Franklin


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Nice list here... I must say though The Belgiens make the best beers PERIOD. If you get the chance to go there it is amazing. Each beer has its own glass (they treat their beers like the french do wine). Chimay is good, but is their version of Bud (bad analogy I know). My personal favorite is Brigand.
> 
> "Beer is proof that God loves man"
> -Ben Franklin


You know, I don't think I have ever had a Belgium... I like the 1554 by New Belgium and they supposedly brew beer in the Belgium style. Maybe that is why I like it, beats me?


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey, I heard this on the radio and wondered if anyone could confirm or deny this report...

Budweiser is the #1 import in England!


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

I think we can all agree that corona is a great beer _(ducks and runs)_

Seriosly though maybe I can learn from you wise beer masters, Have a cab of shorts and epi #2's comming and will be heading down to old chicago, out of these beers what do you recomend ?????

Anchor Steam - California

Bass Pale Ale - draft - England

Beck's Lager - Germany

Black & Tan - draft - The United Kingdom

Boddington's Pub Ale - England

Bud Light - Missouri

Budweiser - Missouri

Celebrator Doppelbock - Germany

Chimay Red Ale - Belgium

Coors Original - Colorado

Coors Light - Colorado

Corona Extra - Mexico

Dos Equis Amber Lager - Mexico

Foster's Lager - Australia

Grolsch Lager - The Netherlands

Guinness Stout - draft - Ireland

Harp Lager - Ireland

Heineken - The Netherlands

Hybrid- Smirnoff Ice Malt - Canada

Hybrid- Woodchuck Amber Cider - Vermont *Ever try this ??* u

Hybrid- Zima Clear Malt - Colorado

J.W.Dundee Honey Brown Lager - New York

Killian's Irish Red Lager - Colorado

Kirin Lager - Japan

Labatt Blue Lager - Canada

Leinenkugel Red Lager - Wisconsin

Lindeman's Framboise Lambic - Belgium

Lindeman's Kreik Lambic - Belgium

McEwan's Scottish Ale - Scotland

Michelob Light - Missouri

Miller Genuine Draft - Wisconsin

Miller Lite - Wisconsin

Molson Golden Lager - Canada

Moosehead Lager - Canada

Murphy's Irish Stout - Ireland

Negra Modelo Dark Lager - Mexico

*New Belgium Fat Tire Amber Ale - Colorado * Maybe this ???

Newcastle Brown Ale - draft - England

Non- Alc- Paulaner Thomasbrau - Germany

Non- Alc- St. Pauli Girl - Germany

Old Peculier - England

Pacifico Clara - Mexico

Paulaner Hefe-Weizen - Germany

Peroni Lager - Italy

Pete's Wicked Ale - California

Pilsner Urquell - Czech Republic

Red Stripe Lager - Jamaica

Redhook E.S.B. - Washington

Rolling Rock - Pennsylvania

Samuel Adams Boston Lager - Massachusetts

Samuel Smith's Nut Brown Ale - England

Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout - England

Sapporo Lager - Japan

Sierra Nevada Pale Ale - California

St. Pauli Girl - Germany

Steinlager (Where Available) - New Zealand

Tecate Lager - Mexico

TsingTao Lager - China

Warsteiner Lager - Germany

Amstel Light - Netherlands

Stella Artois Pilsner - Belgium

Lowenbrau Lager - Germany

Ayinger Altbairisch Dunkel - Germany

Hybrid-Mikes Hard Lemonade - California

Mackeson Stout - England

Boulder Pass Time Pale Ale - Colorado

Boulder Planet Porter - Colorado

Boulder Sundance Amber Ale - Colorado

Hazed and Infused Dry Hopped Ale - Colorado


----------



## El Rey del Mundo (Jul 11, 2004)

What about Kilkenny? Thats good beer!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

My #1 choice is Guinness.

I also like Samuel Smith, Bass, Peroni Red, Anchor Steam, Kirin Ichiban, Saranac Caramel Porter....I could go on and on...


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

mr.c said:


> I think we can all agree that corona is a great beer _(ducks and runs)_
> 
> Seriosly though maybe I can learn from you wise beer masters, Have a cab of shorts and epi #2's comming and will be heading down to old chicago, out of these beers what do you recomend ?????
> 
> ...


I am 10 away from completing my first tour at Old Chicago!  I have had most of the beers on your list! The Woodchuck is good if you want to start a *barfarama!* So is ZIMA! - _*barfmania*_ there! :r

I definietly have had all of the Colorado brews, and you are right, Fat Tire is from the New Belgium brewery in Fort Collins where I live. It is a fine beer, although like I have said in my previous posts, I prefer the New Belgium 1554. Frankly, I prefer all of the Fort Collins micro-brews to the Boulder ones. Simply put, they are more tasty!

A brewery here brews green chilli beer! Man, it is really good!

As for Mexican beers, I prefer Pacifico to Corona. Smoother and tastier IMHO.

I think you will go right with almost all of the beers on your list!

Now, on another note... Fort Collins has banned smoking in public establishments and I can no longer enjoy a stogie at Old Chicago! Man, that chaps my *you know what!*


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I'd go with the Guinness, Harp, or Bass.


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

My favorite Beers

Bodington's Pub ale

Penn Pilsner 

Yeungling

Sapporo


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Oh and of course how could i Forget Being from Pittsburgh and all!!!!

Iron City

and 

Rolling Rock


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> My favorite Beers
> 
> Bodington's Pub ale
> 
> ...


Bodingtons...The cream of Manchester :al


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

Partagaspete

Bodington's is a great beer. I was turned on to it by a little english pub that open across the street from where I used to work.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> Partagaspete
> 
> Bodington's is a great beer. I was turned on to it by a little english pub that open across the street from where I used to work.


Bodington's is by far my favorite brit beer! Smooth and creamy! Great, great beer!!!!! Gosh, I wish I had one right now (and I am on duty!!!!).

:al


----------



## cwaddell_1 (Feb 27, 2004)

I like Guinness, Bass, Harp, and New Castle if I am drinking beer while I smoke.

I have heard great things about Fat Tire but have never had it. I have never seen it here in Knoxville.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

kamikaiguy said:


> Partagaspete
> 
> Bodington's is a great beer. I was turned on to it by a little english pub that open across the street from where I used to work.


When I get to England I plan on going by the factory... What is really great is the small independant bitters and ales.

"Mmmmm beer the cause of and aolution to all of lifes problems."
-Homer J. Simpson


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> When I get to England I plan on going by the factory... What is really great is the small independant bitters and ales.
> 
> "Mmmmm beer the cause of and aolution to all of lifes problems."
> -Homer J. Simpson


You will have to let us know how the factory tour was!


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

If he remembers :al :al :al u


----------



## SFCEd (Jun 19, 2004)

My list in order:

1.Free
2.Guinness
3.Bass
4.Pilsner Urquell
5.Killians red
6.XX
7.Ultra, if I'm feeling guilty. :al


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

SFCEd said:


> My list in order:
> 
> 1.Free
> 2.Guinness
> ...


If you like Killians try Kilkenney (sp?) it is from the makers of Guinness (in fact it's been around longer)

T


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Tonight I enjoyed a New Belgium Abbey with one of the best cigars I have ever had - a Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Robusto!

The cigar was unbelievable (read my post in tonights smoke in the Habanos Lounge if you are interested), but let me get to the beer.

Abbey (if you are where you can pick up New Belgium beer, I would suggest this one as a nice desert beer) has a taste of ripe fig, caramel, coffee bean and cloves. It has a mahogany color and is so complex it is quite fascinating!

A great beer to sit down with and enjoy a complex cigar. They compliment each other perfectly!


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Wetterhorn said:


> Tonight I enjoyed a New Belgium Abbey with one of the best cigars I have ever had - a Romeo y Julieta Edicion Limitada Robusto!
> 
> The cigar was unbelievable (read my post in tonights smoke in the Habanos Lounge if you are interested), but let me get to the beer.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a wondeful evening...The beer sounds like a traditional Trappist in style Mmmm good stuff.

BTW Folks Bitburger does not go well with cigars (I would assume Warsteiner would be included in this appraisal). The bitterness just sucks the flavor from the smoke. IMHO


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

partagaspete said:


> Sounds like a wondeful evening...The beer sounds like a traditional Trappist in style Mmmm good stuff.


You have got it exactly right!


----------



## kamikaiguy (Feb 18, 2004)

I'll have a

Bier Bitzch pleeeeeeease!!!!!!!

Http://www.bierbitzch.com


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh, it is so very _tough_ to live in Fort Collins, Colorado. Click on this link to see that Fort Collins _only_ has six breweries! 

http://www.ftcollins.com/Media Center Pages/breweries.htm

At Coopersmiths, the brewery produces a brew called Sigda's Green Chili.
They use Anaheim and Serrano chilis to add some heat to this crisp golden ale. It's not too hot and has a good chili flavor. I have never had a cigar with this tasty beer, but I would really like to!

:u


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

In no particular order, but I do subscribe to the theory of darker the wrapper, darker the beer. Raison de Etre by Dogfish Head, Immort Ale, also by Dogfish Head, 90 Minute IPA, by the same, Victory Storm King Imperial Stout, Bell's Expedition Stout, Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, Allagash Tripel, Troegg Doublebock, Old Stock Ale by North Coast. All of these are high octane, really big beers that will overpower lesser cigars so you have to be selective in what you smoke. Frank B


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

FrankB said:


> In no particular order, but I do subscribe to the theory of darker the wrapper, darker the beer. Raison de Etre by Dogfish Head, Immort Ale, also by Dogfish Head, 90 Minute IPA, by the same, Victory Storm King Imperial Stout, Bell's Expedition Stout, Old Rasputin Imperial Stout, Allagash Tripel, Troegg Doublebock, Old Stock Ale by North Coast. All of these are high octane, really big beers that will overpower lesser cigars so you have to be selective in what you smoke. Frank B


Excellent theory! I will have to try it!!!


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Grasshopper wheat Ale made by Big Rock brewery


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

viesturs said:


> Grasshopper wheat Ale made by Big Rock brewery


And where might I come across some of this summer beer? I would love to try it!!!!!


----------



## JoeyBogus (Aug 5, 2004)

Guinness, Newcastle Brown, and Becks Dark get my votes. I usually steer clear of beers since I'm trying to do the low carb thing, though...


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

in this small town I live, i cant get nothing that good, usually some colt45 or keystone u then you can go to town :al :w :z


----------



## Ganz (Nov 23, 2003)

Cold


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I have enjoyed the posts in this thread very much, but thought I should give you all a warning - *NEVER LET YOUR DOG DRINK BEER!*

As you can see from the link below, it can be quite harmful to your pet!

http://www.joe-ks.com/archives_aug_2002/BeerDog.jpg


----------



## summerkc (Jul 23, 2004)

My favorite beer is Samual Smith's Taddy Porter, if you like Guniess, you'll love suckin on a Taddy!

My favorite local beer is the New Albany Brewing Co.'s Community Dark, it is one of the best all around beers I have ever had. 

My favorite "cheapo" beer would have to be Killian's Irish Red

All are great with cigars, but then again, what isn't?


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Sorry, wetterhorn but i'm usually only online on weekends lately because of work. Anyway, i'm not sure where in the US you can get Big Rock beer. It's brewed here in Alberta and is sold in some other provinces. Grasshopper is a nice wheat ale that goes good with a lemon wedge.It doesn't really cleanse the palet so is ideal for matching with a cigar.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

viesturs said:


> Sorry, wetterhorn but i'm usually only online on weekends lately because of work. Anyway, i'm not sure where in the US you can get Big Rock beer. It's brewed here in Alberta and is sold in some other provinces. Grasshopper is a nice wheat ale that goes good with a lemon wedge.It doesn't really cleanse the palet so is ideal for matching with a cigar.


Well, perhaps I shall have to get up your way and try one out! My buddy's son is going to be going to school in Calgary, and I bet I will be up there once to visit. If so, I have Big Rock Grasshopper on my list!

Thanks for the recommendation!!!!


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Currently in my "beer crispers" (bottom drawers of the fridge). 
I make a point to try all beer with cigars. 
:al :al 
1) Young's Old Nick
2) Young's Double Chocolate Stout
3) Shiner Hefeweizen
4) Erdinger Hefe-Weizen
5) Duvel
6) Paulaner Salvatore
:al :al 
Be careful when mixing barley ales with strong cigars! I F'd myself up bigtime last Friday by drinking an Old Nick while smoking a Bucanero Salsa. 

I am also a big fan of Chimay while out like many of you mentioned. Noone seems to carry pints of it anymore - just those stupid ass wine size bottles w/the champagne cork. Until they put it back into 4's or 6'ers I will stick with Orval and Duvel.

I used to be bigtime Young's Winter Brew whore, but it hasn't been around in a few years now. I am still looking for a "beef stew in a bottle" beer as it was.


----------



## kellydontwanttasleep (Aug 20, 2004)

i don't really drink. once every other month i'll have 1 glass of red wine or 1 beer, and a couple days ago i tried a dead guy beer on draft. that beer kicks ass and i had it with a isom H. Upmann Magnum 46  oooooooo that was heaven


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

I like Molson Canadian (not the one sold in the U.S.). I also like Widmer Hefewiezen and a lot of other Widmer products. Widmer makes a variety and it's all good stuff. Widmer is Northwest brewed and is sometimes hard to get in So Cal.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I like Heineken, Fosters, Negra Modelo, And Mexicali beer. All of the ice cold


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Stone IPA, 3Floyds Dark Lord, Dogfishhead 90minute IPA, Old Dominion Tupper's Hop pocket Pils, Victory Prima Pils, Fuller's ESB, Trois Pistoles. Those are standbys, as well as my homebrew. I like the trois pistoles with most cigars, but the dark lord with maduros.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> as well as my homebrew.


Hey SeanGAR,

A friend and I are getting into the homebrew. We are just starting to venture out from the kits to our own recipes. You seem to have some similar tastes with us, you got any good recipes for us to try?

Thanks,
pjg


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

GP,

I teach a Brewing Science class here and I make all malt beers, mostly lagers in the past, but for my class this semester we will make ales as my fridge that I use to ferment at 8-12 °C is down.

I usually like to go where others have not gone so I make recipies up using Promash or equivalent software. My last beer for class was a Northern Brown Ale. Recipe below, I'll be bottling next week, it will be excellent based on preliminary tasting (hehe). I don't use malt extracts at all so I can't help y'all out there much. I wrote in a few comments in brackets.

Now, this is a rather light Brown ale that is a session beer. Designed to be acceptable to the majority of people that try it. I have mainly been doing decoction mashing to clone Pilsner Urquell or make it a bit stronger, so I've not had my hand in ales other than the ones for class for several years. 

Do you use grains, malt extracts or a mix? I can play around with promash and set something up if you give me a style of beer you're trying to emulate. The brown ale below is an attempt at cloning Sam Smith's Nut Brown Ale, although I tossed in some Amarillo because I'm rather fond of them in ales. I may try to clone Stone IPA....a wickedly tasty beer. One place has that on tap intown and I'm planning on going there for supper one day this week. 

I normally make 10 gallon batches but dropped this one because I didn't want so much leftover beer that the students would want to take some home, a legal nono.

Sean

Big Ugly Brother's Brown Ale (BUBBA)
(Northern Brown Ale)

GRAINS HOPS
6.5# Pale ale Amarillo 1/4 oz t-60
1# Munich EKG 5.0% plugs 0.75 oz t-40
1# Brown Fuggles 4.4% pellets 0.75 oz t-20
1/2# 20 Crystal
1/4# Chocolate

Promash calculations
5.0 gal to ferment
1044 @ 70% mash efficiency 
11.0 °P
26.9 IBUs

Yeast Starting
I started yeast 3 days before brewing. I added 100g light DME to 1L freshly boiled water. Cooled, shaken a lot to get oxygen in solution. Add tube of White Labs London Ale. I cover with foil, but no air lock.

Irish Moss, 2T hydrated in hot water at beginning of mash.

Boil 11 gallons of water for 20 minutes, removes chlorine
Add salts to make moderately carbonate water
2g CaSO4
6g MgSO4
1g NaCl
1g NaHCO3
9g CaCO3 
(based on our soft water here, you need a local water analysis to 
be sure the water is appropriate for the style)

Infusion mash 65.5-66 °C x 60 minutes
(we hit 66 dead on)

Add grains to cooler. Dough in for thick mash, get 65.5-66 C.

Add 3.2 gals to dough in, temp higher than grains, ~70C.

Hold at 65.5-66 C for 60 minutes. Add hot water to keep temp up but try to keep mash thick. (temp correction not needed)

Return mash to kettle and heat to 72 °C, hold for 5 minutes.

Lauter into bucket, add sparge water slowly, collect wort until reach 0.5 °P.


Boil
Bring to boil. Add 1/4 oz Amarillo
Boil 20 minutes, then add EKGs. T-40.
Boil 20 more minutes, add Fuggles. T-20.
Add Irish moss at this time too.

At T=0, stop boil and transfer quickly into cooler to chill. Want to chill everything as fast as possible. Let it settle for 20 minutes or so to get the hot break well settled on the bottom.

AFTER THE BOIL IT IS CRITICAL THAT EVERYTHING BE CAREFULLY SANITIZED THAT GOES ANYWHERE NEAR THE BEER. I use iodophore solution.

Transfer into primary ensuring that foaming takes place to oxygenate the wort.

Add yeast slurry to cooled wort, put on blowoff tube & set up. (instead of a blowoff tube, I ended up doing the primary fermentation in a covered bucket)


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Finally able to get the stuff I really like here in GA... now that beers above 6%ABV are available. I had a some Corsendonk Abbey Brown Ale this weekend that was mighty tasty. Next to Chimay Grande Reserve and Duvel, this is now one of my favorites. I'm not a big fan of hoppy beers. I prefer the yeasty, malty, fruity ales.


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

SeanGAR said:


> GP,
> 
> I teach a Brewing Science class here and I make all malt beers, mostly lagers in the past, but for my class this semester we will make ales as my fridge that I use to ferment at 8-12 °C is down.
> 
> ...


   
You are light years ahead of us. I'm not real sure how to respond to this except to thank you, of course, for taking the time to write this all out. I will print this off and have my buddy look at it. He reads books on brewing so he might know what some of it is.

Very impressive though. Wish you were closer to home so I could sign up for your class. 

pjg


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Brandon said:


> Finally able to get the stuff I really like here in GA... now that beers above 6%ABV are available. I had a some Corsendonk Abbey Brown Ale this weekend that was mighty tasty. Next to Chimay Grande Reserve and Duvel, this is now one of my favorites. I'm not a big fan of hoppy beers. I prefer the yeasty, malty, fruity ales.


Ditto there Brandon! Take a bottle of the Grand Reserve and lay it down for a year to 18 months, it really improves! I drink a LOT of Duvel. I got to try Rochefort 10 last week and I have a new favorite beer. Unfortunately its harder than hell to find and when you do find it you have to shell out $6 to $9 a bottle.

-Matt-


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Any Hefeweizen... easy as that huh?


----------

